# فكره عمل الموتور الكهربي .بالصور والشرح المبسط



## عبير عبد الرحمن (18 أبريل 2010)

*كيف يعمل الموتور الكهربي*














​ 
*موتور كهربي*​ 
وفي هذا الموضوع من كيف تعمل الأشياء سوف نتعرف على فكرة عمل الموتور وهذا من خلال دراسة بعض لخواص المغناطيسية وعلاقتها بالكهرباء لان الموتور هو نتاج العلاقة بين الخواص المغناطيسية والخواص الكهربية والتي سوف نستعرضها بشكل مبسط لفهم فكرة عمل هذه الاداة المفيدة "الموتور الكهربي"


*مكونات الموتور*


لنستعرض مكونات موتور بسيط مكون من قطبين ويعمل بالتيار المستمر وهذا الموتور سوف نجد انه يحتوي على 6 اجزاءوهذه القطع هي:

المحرك الدوراني rotorI الموصل commutator : الفرشاة Brushes المجال المغناطيسي field magnet 
مزود التيار الكهربي المستمر DC power supply 
*فكرة عمل الموتور*







*اجزاء الموتور الكهربي البسيط*​








*الموتور الصغير*
ابسط موتور يمكن ان نجده هو ذلك الموتور الذي يعمل على تشغيل لعب الاطفال مثل الموتور الذي يحرك سيارة والموضح في الشكل ادناه.





​ 
*الجزء الخارجي للموتور*
يتكون الجسم الخارجي للموتور من اسطوانة معدنية تخرج منها محور الدوران axle وغطاء بلاستيكي مثبت عليه سلكين للتوصيل مع البطارية. لو قمت بتوصيل السلكين بقطبي بطارية فإن محور الدوران سوف يدور طالما استمر مرور التيار الكهربي في السريان. واذا قمت بعكس قطبي البطارية فإن محور الدوران سوف يدور في الاتجاه المعاكس. 










​ 


*الصورة على اليمين لموتور يوضح المحور والصورة على اليسار للجزء المقابل ويوضح الغطاء البلاستيكي واسلاك التوصيل.*​ 

لو قمت بانتزاع الغطاء البلاستيكي لرؤية الجء الداخلي منه فسجد الفرشتين brushes الداخليتين التي تعمل على نقل الكهرباء من البطارية الى قطعة الموصل commutator






​ 

*الجزء الداخلي للموتور*
يثبت على المحور بعض الاجزاء الداخلية للموتور مثل الموصل commutatorوالاطار الحامل armature. ويتكون الاطار الحامل من مغناطيس كهربي في صورة ثلاثة ملفات كهربائية تتكون من اسلاك نحاسية تشكل ثلاثة اقطاب. يخرج من كل ملف سلكين للتوصيل يتم توصيلهم في الموصل commutator كما هو موضح في الشكل ادناه.





​ 
الجزء المتبقي في تركيب الموتور هو المغناطيس الدائم والذي يثبت على الجدار الداخلي للغلاف المعدني الاسطواني ويكون عبارة عن ثلاثة قطع في صورة مغناطيس منحني كما في الشكل ادناه.





​ 

*المغناطيسات الدائمة داخل الموتور الكهربي*​ 

*الموتور والمجال المغناطيسي*










​ 


*مغناطيس كهربي المسمار محاط بمغناطيس دائم*​ 






​ 





​ 


*اجزاء الموتور الداخلية: المغناطيس الدائم على الجانبين N و S المحور في الوسط تماما ومثبت عليه الموصل commutator ومتصل مع الفرشاتين والمحور يحمل ايضا الملفين الذان يشكلان المغناطيس الكهربي.*​ 
سنقوم باستبدال المسمار بالاطار الحامل armature في الموتور الكهربي. وكما ذكرنا فإن هذا الاطار الحامل عبارة عن مغناطيس كهربي في صورة ملف حول قطعتين او ثلاثة قطع معدنية لينتج عنه قطبين او ثلاثة اقطاب. مغناطيسية.

يحتوي الاطار الحامل على الموصل commutator والمتصل بمحور الدوران axle كما هو موضح في الشكل السابق حيث يوضح التركيب الداخلي لاجزاء الموتور التي تعمل مع بعضها البعض للحصول على دوران مستمر للمحور بين قطبي المغناطيس الدائم. وتلاحظ من الشكل ان الموصل commutator عبارة عن زوج من الالواح المتصلة مع المحور وتتصل هذه الالواح ايضا مع الملف المغناطيسي.





​ 

د حازم فلاح


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
تشكرك عزيزي


----------



## kindheart186 (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك000000مع التقدير


----------



## kindheart186 (1 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
تشكرك عزيزي*​


----------



## Aliadeen (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك 
واود ان اسألك عن كارد الحث وعلاقة بمولد التيار المتناوب كيف يؤثر فيه


----------



## السيد نور الدين (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير والعلم


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (1 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله مطاوع (16 يونيو 2010)

شرح ممتاز ومبسط وصور رائعة واتمنى ان يكون الشرح فى كل المواضيع الكهربائية بالصور مع خالص تحياتى للقائمين على هذا الملتقى وشكرا عبدالله مطاوع


----------



## الباتل1 (17 يونيو 2010)

شكررررررررررررا....
واتمنى ان يكون الشرح فى كل المواضيع الكهربائية بالصور


----------



## elsayadtoot (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ABDULRAHMAN ZERAA (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## ع صحار (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غزال البر (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ziad yahia (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

